# Ballpark figure guestimate



## AllenF

Can someone give me a rough idea on fleet insurance for a vivaro and a corsa van
Cheers allen


----------



## Shiny

As an educated guess, somewhere roughly between £750 and £10,000, maybe a bit less, maybe a bit more :thumb:

On a serious note, i'm afraid it is impossible to indicate a premium without knowing all the details. Give us a ring and we will happily see what we can do for you and get some confirmed figures. :thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc

We pay around £750 per vehicle - approx 40 vehicles.
It's a bit steep for some of the little pug 207 vans, but reasonable for the mercedes / bmw cars at the other end..
Good luck.


----------



## AllenF

Ok nice one cheers.
So it would work out better to go fleet than insure seperates ??


----------



## WashMitt

Between 500-750 we pay for each vehicle, we have around 30 transits and 30 berlingo's it can differ due to the driver though.


----------



## Shiny

A two vehicle fleet is a very different risk from a 30+ vehicle fleet! 

A multivehicle policy may well be better option, or even two separate policies, which are NCB rated as opposed to rated on fleet experience/burning costs.

Whilst fleet insurance is an option, it is a very limited market for a two vehicle fleet, so it can prove to be a costly option. A new fleet with no fleet experience and no NCB could easily be seeing £1500+ per vehicle as minimum, depending on age, area etc. This could be cheaper if there is NCB to be taken into account, but probably still not as competitive as a multi-vehicle policy.

If you are a self employed valeter, then Motor Trade Insurance could be a viable option, either on a specified vehicle basis or an open vehicle basis, depending on your age etc.


----------

